
Slashdot acquired by SourceForge - LukeHoersten
I received this email from notices@slashdotmedia.com:<p>&quot;2016-03-14<p>Dear Site User,<p>Fair processing notice - Data Protection Act 1998<p>We are writing to let you know that with effect from 27 January 2016, the Slashdot Media business, which provides online services through various web sites including Slashdot.org and SourceForge.net (the &quot;Slashdot Media Services&quot;) has been purchased by SourceForge Media LLC of 1660 Logan Avenue, San Diego, California, 92113, USA (&quot;we&quot; or &quot;us&quot;).<p>As a result your personal data have been transferred to us and will be used in connection with the continued provision of the Slashdot Media Services to you. Your personal data will continue to be processed fairly and lawfully in accordance with the Data Protection Act 1998 for the same purposes as those it was originally collected by Dice Career Solutions Inc and&#x2F;or eFinancialCareers Limited including to:<p>[...]<p>You can ask us to remove all your account data, stop processing your personal data and to stop contacting you for marketing purposes at any time.
* For SourceForge.net, please contact us at sfnet_ops@slashdotmedia.com
* For Slashdot, please contact us at privacy@slashdot.org
* For FreeCode, please contact us at freecode-privacy@slashdotmedia.com
* For SlashdotMedia.com, please contact us at sfnet_ops@slashdotmedia.com<p>Please let us know if you have any queries.
Yours sincerely,
Logan Abbott
The team at SourceForge Media LLC&quot;
======
cag_ii
It looks like this was part of the sourceforge purchase made back in January
and previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11092219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11092219)

------
loganabbott
Yes this is from the January sale. SourceForge and Slashdot have been owned
jointly for years, our subsidiary is just named SourceForge Media. Notice is
just legally required.

------
debacle
Didn't Slashdot used to own SourceForge?

